# JCK Carbonext purchasing experience (Aug '13 with photos)



## pernod (Aug 9, 2013)

It's my first post, but I've been reading on here for a while.

Having done a lot of research on here I recently settled on getting a new JCK Carbonext Gyoto (thanks for all the advice threads!).

It arrived today so I thought I'd share my experience to help anyone else who is looking at them.

I was pleasantly surprised to find it arrived with 3 riverts in the handle (which I much prefer the look of) unlike the 2 rivert photos on their site.
I was worried about the F&F based on forum comments, but I needn't have been as it's finished very nicely for the price.
The edge was much sharper and in cleaner condition than I had expected. I was all set to need to sharpen it out of the box, but it's actually much better than the reviews would imply (I didn't go for the extra sharpness option) so I do wonder if they have upped their game on this based on the feedback?
For anyone else in the UK:

It arrived fast - ordered Monday morning, shipped Tuesday (Japan time), arrived in Thursdays mail.
It was marked with a low customs value so I didn't get pinged import duty etc. Landed it in the UK for around £90 which is an absolute bargain compared to local UK options.
Thanks again to everyone on the forums who has put up points of view as I did a truck load of research on here before deciding.


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

JCK shipping is fast. Its freaky fast (like Jimmy John's only you get cutlery instead of a sandwhich). Also, how about some pics of your new toy?


----------



## pernod (Aug 9, 2013)

Of course, some pics... I've only taken one so far.

When I get a moment tomorrow I'll get some proper macro shots of the F&F to put up as well.





  








3353286.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 9, 2013


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

If its 270mm I can see why its 3 rivets instead of 2. , Looking forward to your macro shots.


----------



## pernod (Aug 9, 2013)

Its only a 240mm. Having looked again at some of the other forum shots I think 3 is the new standard (although their site still shows two riverts, most photos online have 3). Either way I'm happy as I didn't really like the look of only 2 as it looked unbalanced.


----------



## pernod (Aug 9, 2013)

I just grabbed some shots to try and capture the F&F and OOB edge in case it helps others make a decision.





  








130810_093905Canon_EOS_7D.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_093927Canon_EOS_7D.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_093939Canon_EOS_7D-01.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_094000Canon_EOS_7D.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_094008Canon_EOS_7D.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_094025Canon_EOS_7D.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_094117Canon_EOS_7D.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_094300Canon_EOS_7D.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_094315Canon_EOS_7D.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_094334Canon_EOS_7D-01.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_094345Canon_EOS_7D-01.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_094430Canon_EOS_7D-01.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013












  








130810_094941Canon_EOS_7D-01.jpg




__
pernod


__
Aug 10, 2013


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice, are you going to sharpen it or play around with the OOTB edge for a while?


----------



## pernod (Aug 9, 2013)

I decided to sharpen it up, mainly because the rest of my knives were overdue so I had the whet stones out.

Before I did, I had a play with the OOB sharpness.

The below wasn't the smartest test... old soft tomatoes and a board which has just been sanded and re-oiled this morning meant everything was very slippery.

Here's the before:










It felt really good on the stones. I only really gave it a small rub and polish keeping the existing edge line, no real heavy duty reshaping etc.

I sharpened it up on a 1K stone and polished it on a 6K. This video was before I stropped it, but I'm not sure that stropping has had much difference (unlike my softer stainless knives) but haven't really tested it in anger since.

I am a real novice sharpener, so it would definitely hold a sharper edge if you are more skilled with a stone. In saying that it felt really nice on the stones, easy to work with and has come up with a better edge than OOB.

My conclusion, the out of box sharpness would have been more than fine for 99% of people, but it will hold a finer edge if you are willing to sharpen it.










P.S. Ignore the funny Kiwi accent.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoyable picks and videos. Thanks!


----------

